# Maxillary frenum



## vmounce (Jan 25, 2010)

Would 40819 be the correct code for incising the maxillary frenum, so the lip moves freely?

Vickie


----------



## bethh05 (Jan 25, 2010)

If the physician just made an incision I would look at 40806. 40819 includes the removal of underlying muscle.


----------

